# ISPConfig3: "Duplicate entry"



## wiseguy (15. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

Ohne das ich irgendetwas heute iengestellt habe, erschien dieser Fehler:


> Replication failed. Error: (client) Duplicate entry '1' for key 1


Was ist das? Wie beheb ich den Fehler?


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2008)

Ich evrmute Du hast das Interface auf Beiden Servern genutzt. Auf dem 2. Server darf kein Interface installiert sein und der doppelte Eintrag kommt daher dass Du irgend was auf dem 2. Server direkt angelegt hast. Das lässt sich nur durch löschen des Eintrages auf dem 2. Server beheben und niemals das 2. Interface benutzen!


----------



## wiseguy (16. Dez. 2008)

Ich hab das Webinerface auf dem zweiten Server gar nicht installiert.
Auch habe ich auf dem zweiten Server überhaupt nichts gemacht; also weder etwas eingestellt, noch irgendetwas anderes konfiguriert. Ich war gar nicht auf dem zweiten Rechner eingeloggt, seit ich dort das ISPConfig3 installiert habe.


----------



## wiseguy (16. Dez. 2008)

kann ich denn auf dem zweiten rechner etwas installieren? Oder kann/muss man übers ispconfig auch *apt-get install xxx* auführen?

Ich hab da zwar nix gemacht, aber evtl. führt das auch zu inkonsistenz der DB?

Welche Bereiche betrifft das denn alles? Kann ich in der */etc/group* etwas ändern? Benutzer in Gruppen einschreiben und Gruppen erstellen? (also direkt auf dem zweiten Server in den Konfigurationsdateien)


----------



## Till (17. Dez. 2008)

Ja, Du kannst auf dem 2. Rechner Sachen installieren und auch die groups Datei ändern.


----------

